

FBI: online poker sites "bet the house" on money laundering, fraud - gamble
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/04/major-online-poker-sites-seized-charged-with-money-laundering.ars

======
andyv
"The domains of popular poker sites are no secret among online gambling
aficionados."

Since their DNS entries were seized, the IP numbers are about to become "no
secret" among online gambling aficiondados.

